

A Visit to HackNY’s Fall Hackathon - zan2434
http://betabeat.com/2012/10/hackny-hackathon-nyu-tumblr-porn/

======
habosa
Awesome! HackNY 2013 applications are now open. I was a fellow last summer,
email me if you have any questions.

------
rbellio
That seems like a really cool game. Now where's the link to check it out
myself?

~~~
1000ftdrop
They never submitted a demo link:
[https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/fall-2012-hackny-
stu...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/fall-2012-hackny-student-
hackathon/hacks/dom)

